# Lidl charger.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys an Galls.
Next week Lidl are selling their four stage fit and forget battery chargers again at £12.99.
Absolute bargains and as I have two already I don't mind sharing.

Ray.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*chargers*

Cheers Ray


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

It is not the same as the last one: that was branded 'Tronic' and this is something else and has a different case. Probably just the same inside though. I have two Tronics and an expensive Ctec which died a death a couple of weeks ago. I may get one of these 'Lidl' ones to replace it.

Harvey


----------



## RAYSIE (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for that information Ray,could anyone explain to me how this product is connected,thanks
Ray


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, one end of one cable has a three pin 13A mains plug - surely you know where that goes?  

Seriously - they are designed to be connected directly to the battery terminals. 

That would be the two crocodile clips, silly, not the 13A plug!

They might be alligator clips, before anyone chips in.

Or even bulldog clips.

I have obviously been in the trade for far too long!


----------



## RAYSIE (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks pippin,what i meant was mains via hook up and battery via cig lighter? Cheers!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The Tronics have croc. clips but these are attached to the leads with a screw through an eyelet. so the leads can be attached permanently to the batteries by screws through the eyelets. If doing this though, it may be a good idea to fit an inline switch so that there is no battery drain by the charger, when not in use: not sure that this would be necessary as not an expert.

I just connect the Tronics with the clips to the 'van or car when laid up for long periods: never connected as 'permanent'.

My experience of the Tronic is that there are no indications of connection to the battery, only 'lights up' when mains connected, then can be switched to whichever of the modes is required: motorcycle, car, or I think, 'frost'. If a 230v supply failure occurs the charger does not reset itself and continue charging. It just turns off.

On the much more expensive Ctek, the mode can be selected before mains connection and then. if 230v supply is lost temporarily it will continue to charge as set, when 230v restored. This is obviously a much better situation if you intend to leave the charger connected for long periods without the ability to check it periodically.

If you don't need to do this, then the Tronic ( and presumably the current Lidl one ) is good value at £13 as against about £50 for the Ctek

Harvey


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks.

Just checked the Lidl website and it'll be in our local store from Thursday 14th.


Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am always suspicious of "back-feeding" through an output socket.

You simply do not know what the fusing is, nor do you know the route from the ciggy socket through the control box to the leisure battery.

There might be relays or whatever involved.

I would go direct to the battery terminals via an appropriate fuse in the +ve lead.

As the O/P is 3.8A max then a 6A fuse would be about right.

I suspect that due to the cold weather these chargers will fly off the shelves!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on these battery chargers, I have just went and bought one. Now to show my ignorance of all things technical. Yes, plug 3 pin plug in to appropriate socket, yes put bulldog/alligator clips onto correct battery terminal. However, do you disconnect battery clips off first or just leave them on. Moreover, what mode do you put the charger onto to charge a car batter?

Any help appreciated, I do not want to blow anything up.

Thanks

dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> Thanks for the heads up on these battery chargers, I have just went and bought one. Now to show my ignorance of all things technical. Yes, plug 3 pin plug in to appropriate socket, yes put bulldog/alligator clips onto correct battery terminal. However, do you disconnect battery clips off first or just leave them on. Moreover, what mode do you put the charger onto to charge a car batter?
> 
> Any help appreciated, I do not want to blow anything up.
> 
> ...


If you read the instruction sheet I think it says that you should connect to the battery before you connect to the mains. ... so. connect to battery, plug in to mains / switch on.

There are three settings on the charger ( if the new one is same as the Tronic ) 'Motorcycle' ( small batteries ) 'Car' ( large batteries ) and the third is for large batteries in cold conditions. I would use the 'Car' setting.

I didn't quite understand what you meant by:----- "However, do you disconnect battery clips off first or just leave them on."

hth

Harvey


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I THINK he means "Do you need to disconnect the battery leads before charging"?
If so, no, this type of charger can be safely used with the battery still connected to the car.


----------



## RAYSIE (Nov 9, 2008)

I have just contacted DES UK LTD and they say it is safe to connect T4X SE BATTERY CHARGER while engine battery still has its leads connected but you must not turn the ignition on!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys for your excellent and informative, and easy to understand instructions. You learn something every time you look at this forum.

dave


----------

